# Going to Dublin, Ireland at the end of July.



## LCBooger (Apr 7, 2014)

I have 6 days in Dublin at the end of July. Where should I ride? Would love to meet up with locals and get some rides in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bikefaceyall (Jul 22, 2017)

Hey Booger, u here already? What kind of riding do you do? 

There's a place south of Dub in Wicklow thats free to ride and they have bikes to hire if you didn't bring your own. 

If you want real Irish DH tracks and you have your own wheels head to Wexford.


----------



## befoot (Mar 11, 2006)

Bikefaceyall said:


> Hey Booger, u here already? What kind of riding do you do?
> 
> There's a place south of Dub in Wicklow thats free to ride and they have bikes to hire if you didn't bring your own.
> 
> If you want real Irish DH tracks and you have your own wheels head to Wexford.


Bikefaceyall, thanks for the info...I'm headed over to crew for the "Race Around Ireland"
and a have a couple of days in Dublin before coming home to Arizona...found some youtube videos of "Ballinastoe"..looks like fun hopefully I'll have time to get some trail riding in.....Cheers


----------



## Bikefaceyall (Jul 22, 2017)

Yea the Wicklow mountains are only half an hour from Dublin and a world apart, ul have great craic and you can hire bikes there. 

They have some good trails, if your looking for DH or v challenging endurance mountain X country head south to rael country Ireland in Wexford 90 Min from Dublin/dub airport straight down 1 motorway so no going wrong haha

Give me a shout if you want DH trail names and gps # for sat navs


----------



## Bikefaceyall (Jul 22, 2017)

Just read bothy messages and got some major da ja vu hahaha


----------

